# Help identifying old riser with w&w logo



## rostov (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi and greetings,

I'm kitting up my 2 sons with bows (ilf risers+limbs, sights, etc etc) and realized that I haven't thought about myself. Short story: we're all recently addicted to archery and want to go long term with this. It's mostly for them so I've spent a lot of time (and money) for their kit but I thought I'd get something simple for myself as I still have other shooting sport to chase (ar15: service rifle comps; ipsc service rifle events; hunting; etc)

Stumbled across this on my country's local classified and I tried asking what the riser was but even the seller was not sure of what model it was. I tried googling for images of old w&w risers, even sf ones, but found nothing. Some of the google search results point me to here/archive which ask for help in identifying old bows/risers....

.. without further ado, the classified ad for the bow: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=857965531

Does anyone recognize this riser?

Very much thanks.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Ask this question in the FITA section...

here


----------

